# Question from someone wanting to get into Classical



## ratm1221 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello,

I'm new here. I've never really listened much to classical music, but I'd really like to give it a try. I played the trombone in band for about 4 years in grade school/jr high, but that was about 17 years ago, so my knowledge is very limited. 

If any of you could offer any suggestions on what I should start out on, it would be greatly appreciated. I'm looking for something with a dark melody and lots of bass type instruments. By dark I don't necessarily mean tragic or sad, just not all bright.. excuse me if I don't know the lingo...

Thanks!


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

ratm1221 said:


> If any of you could offer any suggestions on what I should start out on, it would be greatly appreciated. I'm looking for something with a dark melody and lots of bass type instruments. By dark I don't necessarily mean tragic or sad, just not all bright.. excuse me if I don't know the lingo...


Get ahold of a Brahms symphony. It's not the easiest introduction, but it will expand your view of what you want.


----------



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)




----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

I used to play trombone and I'm drawn to pieces with a strong brass (particularly trombone!) element, so if you're the same I may be able to help. Try these:

Bartok - Concerto for Orchestra, Dance Suite
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique
Bruckner - 4th Symphony
Holst - The Perfect Fool
Mussorgsky - Pictures at an Exhibition, Night on a Bare Mountain
Prokofiev - Scythian Suite
Roussel - 3rd Symphony
Shostakovich - 11th Symphony
Sibelius - Finlandia
Stravinsky - The Fairy's Kiss
Wagner - Siegfried's Funeral March (Gotterdammerung), Prelude to Acts I & III (Lohengrin)


----------



## ratm1221 (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks! I'll check all of these out.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

ratm1221 said:


> Thanks! I'll check all of these out.


I don't want to go against the other posters, but J (Papa) Haydn is a good starting point his music is very easy to get into and to follow, it also gives a good introduction to "Sonata Form" which you will encounter quite a bit in the very late Baroque, classical and Romantic genre In particular try his String Quartets and Symphonies [the named ones would be best to start with]. I hope you enjoy our company


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I could offer a few short pieces which are dark and bassy.

Montague and Capulets from the 2nd Romeo and Juliet suite by Prokofiev, fantastic tuba and big booming chords and then one of the most famous melodies in history (very dramatic)

Night on Bare mountain by mussorgsky, similar to above.

Griegs Hall of the Mountain King

Liszt Dante symphony is nice with lots of low brass.


----------



## Zuo17 (Jul 8, 2009)

~ _The Sorcerer's Apprentice_ by Paul Dukas
~ _Don Giovanni_ by Mozart. This opera has a dark overture, and the scene with the Commodore's spirit's confrontation with Don Giovanni is quite dark and frightening.

Until again,
Zach


----------

